# Outra vez: trovoadas com potenção...



## J.S. (27 Ago 2015 às 15:25)

Ola amigos,

Então ontem de novo tempo um pouco espectacular na Holanda. Estofex aos 17 h tive uma mesoscale discussion e eles dizeram que tinhamos grande chances para obter mais supercellulas na noite. Isto aconteceu, mais sou duas foram identificados quase com certeza mas sem tornados...

Em Zeeland onde vivo, tiveram a passagem duma arcus e depois 8-9 B vento, chuvas torrenciais (mas 20 minutos mais ou menos com 20 mm) e talvez mais uma supercellula mas isto não me interessa tanto...

O que fui espectacular fui as nuvens tras o Arcus e depois um por-do-sol fantastico....Lamento que não fala Portugues melhor...

Cumprimentos,

Jorge


----------



## camrov8 (29 Ago 2016 às 13:44)

Não sei se é o melhor topico mas cá vai
https://www.yahoo.com/news/more-300-reindeer-killed-lightning-norway-095020805.html


----------

